# activation carte sim bouygues pour iphone4



## supernano74 (27 Août 2010)

bonjour, 

J'ai pris un forfait pour iphone 2 heures chez BT (sur le site)
Je reçois le tel et la carte sim par chronopost , jusque là nickel
On me demande d'activer la ligne sur le site et que cela prendra max 3 heures
Demande prise en compte à 12h53 , et depuis ....... que dalle !!! (il est 18h30)
Quelqu'un a t-il déjà connu ça ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2010)

As tu éteint et rallumé ton téléphone?

Sinon, appelle-les, c'est la seule solution.


----------

